# Record - Dreadnought - Help !



## Shoki (Aug 22, 2009)

HI everyone - new to the forum so here goes. Can anyone help me with some information on a silver Half HUnter pocket watch - its 15 jewells and all signed Record with the name 'dreadnought' underneath Record on the dial and a capital A in a circle underneath that. Its in mint condition and running well. Its from my grandfather's estate and I was wondering if anyone could give me some info on it. I know that the makers Recrod was taken over from Longines but I have not found any pocket watches from record......is this a rare piece?

Many thanks

Rob


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This trademark belongs to the "Record Dreadnought Watch Co. SA". They built small watches and watch parts. The company was located in Genva, te trademark was registered at 18th Oct 1926.

(Source: Kochmann, Clock & Watch Trademark Index of European Origin)

Andreas


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is the name "dreadnought" trademarked? thought that there could "only be one"?

im off the the OFD to report him h34r: h34r:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> is the name "dreadnought" trademarked? thought that there could "only be one"?
> 
> im off the the OFD to report him h34r: h34r:










:rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------

